# Felt z25 Questions



## mjengstrom (Apr 20, 2009)

I am looking to upgrade my Lemond Zurich and leaning towards the z25. My main concerns though are the weight of the bike (17.2lbs) and cranks and rims that come on this package. I may upgrade the cranks to either the SRAM Force or at least the SRAM s900 and upgrade the rims to Fulcrum racing 3's. I am hoping this will cut around a half a pound.

Does anyone know the weight of the Z25 Frame? The website says the z1 frame is 938g, but I am guessing the z25 is heavier.

Is there a difference between the Z25 and Z15 Frame (aside from color)?

What other parts have you replaced on your z25?

Anyone not happy with their z25?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

mjengstrom said:


> I am looking to upgrade my Lemond Zurich and leaning towards the z25. My main concerns though are the weight of the bike (17.2lbs) and cranks and rims that come on this package. I may upgrade the cranks to either the SRAM Force or at least the SRAM s900 and upgrade the rims to Fulcrum racing 3's. I am hoping this will cut around a half a pound.
> 
> Does anyone know the weight of the Z25 Frame? The website says the z1 frame is 938g, but I am guessing the z25 is heavier.
> 
> ...



From what I can tell they are the same frame. When you go to the Z1
you get the Nano frame. When you haggle with your
bike shop work the crank you want in on the deal. The shop
has margin to work with you at that time. I got my Dura Ace crank
swapped to a DA compact up front, no charge, but you'll be upgrading.
The Z25 is a great value. Last year Red was the lightest Groupo ? Go to the 
Trek site and click on the Madone 5.2 or up. Click below the
bike on the custom option icon and pick Sram Red for the Goupo and
see how the price changes, you'll sh!t. Besides the 5.2 is
$4000 .
One last thing. Felt only makes so many bikes per year. There is talk of a 
second production run happening about now based on sales and inventory, but when they are gone there will be no more until next year.


----------



## mjengstrom (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. If I go with the z25, I think I will put force cranks on. I was able to confirm with a LBS that they are the same frame and they will help with upgrades.

I am also looking at the Cervelo RS but would switch to SRAM Force (Cant afford Red). For the same amount of money though, on the z25 I get mostly Red and I can put a little more into a wheel upgrade compared to the RS. Geometry wise they seem very close. I know the RS is probably better in the hills and perhaps rougher roads, but does anyone have any experience with the z25 on hills? 

For me, fit and feel are roughly the same so I am having a hard time deciding. Outside of aesthetics, I guess it comes down to quality of frame and if its really worth downgrading components and wheels to be on a Cervelo. I also seem to see more Cervelo's than Felts.

My 2 options would be as follows and are roughly the same price:
1) Cervelo RS, SRAM Force, Mavic Ksyrium Elite Wheelset
2) Felt z25, most SRAM Red, cranks/brake calipers SRAM Force, Mavic Kysrium SL Wheelset

Does anyone have any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

In Omaha there is one Felt dealer and one Cervelo dealer.
I see Treks, Felts then everything else.


----------

